# Another Critter Nation sale. 50-60% off!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably the best deal I've seen so far! Amazon is doing a sale with 60% off single critter nation and 50% off double critter nation. Probably just for a very limited time for Black Friday sales.

I have 2 double critter nations and I love them! If I ever had to buy a new cage, I would definitely buy a DCN again. They're really worth it in my opinion.

Thought I'd let you all know in case anyone decides to buy their babies a new awesome cage!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=2292495822&pf_rd_i=5799614011


----------



## lovethoseratties (Sep 10, 2015)

Ahhh I wish I could afford a second one right now! I absolutely love my DCN!


----------

